# Home made photo tent



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

So I guess this could have gone in "Other stuff you make" :biggrin:  My wife kept complaining when I tried to use the kithcen counter as a photo studio, so I finally got around to making a photo tent. I'm cheap, so I made it out of a cardboard box and some white butcher paper I had lying around.  i cut holes in 3 of the 4 sides.  i covered the 2 sides with white paper and taped half of the top closed.  I cut a flap on each side for clamp points for the lights and I ran a scrap of wood across the top.  I use the wood to hold up the backdrop.  Here are a couple of pictures of the booth, and a few test shots from inside the booth.  

My photography is still a bit rough, and my digital camera is fairly old, but the shots are much better than my previous shots.  This is also the first time I've ever used a mirror in a picture, so I have a little bit of a double image in it.

Critiques and comments always welcom


----------



## gketell (Dec 31, 2008)

That's awesome creativity!  Now comes the "where do I store it?" issue.
GK


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

yep that is an issue  If I had been thinking that through, I would have used a little less tape.  then I could just cut the tape on the bottom and fold it flat until the next time


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks as though it works pretty well. Congratulations are in order.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 31, 2008)

You said your wife doesn't like you making the counter a photo booth. How does she feel about it being in front of the fireplace? It makes great pictures, you might want to go with a more neutral background.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 31, 2008)

could you not make a tall cabinet and light it up inside, lights at the side and one overhead, that way it can be closed and out of the way, i think just my 2cents


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well she doesn't cook in the living room so shes a little more accepting.  I have a bad habit ot setting up and taking pictures on my days off.  These are usually the same days we have company coming over and she is trying to prepare dinner or snacks. I try to tell her I am setting up to take pictures of the beautiful meals she is preparing, but for some reason she thinks I'm lying.

It'll end up out in the shop most of the time i just put it together this morning while I was keeping an eye on the kids.  I've got several different back drops everything from a bright yellow to a light tan.  I just threw in the maroon to see what it looked like.


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice setup, Ben, and great results. Thanks for posting! Happy New Year!


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess you could.  I think you would still want to use a sheet of paper or fabric between the lights and the pen to diffuse the light some.  Otherwise you get hard reflections and be able to actually see the lights in the reflections on the pen.



keithkarl2007 said:


> could you not make a tall cabinet and light it up inside, lights at the side and one overhead, that way it can be closed and out of the way, i think just my 2cents


----------

